# paiba-iba



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

How do you say correctly in Tagalog using 'paiba-iba' when someone asks you where you usually get a haircut, or what you usually order at a restaurant, etc., and you answer that you don't have any specific place to go to to get a haircut (you usually try different barbershops.), or you order different food all the time?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hi
> 
> How do you say correctly in Tagalog using 'paiba-iba' when someone asks you where you usually get a haircut, or what you usually order at a restaurant, etc., and you answer that you don't have any specific place to go to to get a haircut (you usually try different barbershops.), or you order different food all the time?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



*Paiba-iba *on its own is acceptable as a one-word response to a question of the type you have described.

#1: Saan ka nagpapagupit ng buhok?
#2: Paiba-iba.

However, you can add further explanation as to why it is _paiba-iba _either voluntarily or as a response to further inquiry (_Bakit paiba-iba?_).

#1: Saan ka nagpapagupit ng buhok?
#2: Paiba-iba, depende [sa budget ko / kung sino ang popular (na hairdresser) / kung sino ang ginagamit ng mga paborito kong artista / kung nasaan ako, kasi paiba-iba ang lugar ng trabaho ko].

#1: Ano ang mahilig mong orderin na pagkain?
#2: Paiba-iba.
#1: Bakit paiba-iba?
#2: Paiba-iba, depende [kung nagdada-diet ako / kung sino ang kasama ko / sa budget ko / kung anong pagkain ang napapagtripan ko].


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK! Very well explained as usual


----------



## mataripis

Salawahan (two mind directions), pabagu bago( changing mind or mood)


----------

